# VORSICHT vor Step7 V5.3 SP1



## Ralle (2 September 2004)

Habe gestern Mittag Step7 V5.3 SP1 über Step7 V5.3 drüberinstalliert (bei Kollegen ging das).

Danach startet mein S7-Manager und meckert, das keine Licence da sei!  :shock: 

Ich starte den Licence-Manager, der sagt folgendes:







Ok, also Systemeinstellungen/Verwaltung/Dienste --> Dienst starten:






Hotline:  :shock:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :shock: 

Na ja, Automation Licence Manager deinstallieren, Neuinstallieren --> Nichts neues  :twisted: 

Nochmal:  :shock:  Der ist nicht mehr zu deinstallieren, ist nicht mehr unter Systemeinstellungen/Software aufgeführt, gibt auch kein Script o.ä. zum deinstallieren.

Na ja, vielleicht hilft es ja Step 7 komlett zu deinstallieren.  :!:  :!: 

Start Deinstallation,  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Deinstallation bricht ab, weil irgendwelche Schlüssel nicht geschrieben werden können (haben sie keine Rechte ? --> Doch, bin Admin)

Step 7 ist jetzt ganz tot  :twisted:  :twisted: 

Dann installiere ich Step 7 ebend neu   

Start Installation :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Installation bricht ab, weil irgendwelche Schlüssel nicht geschrieben werden können (haben sie keine Rechte ? --> Doch, bin Admin)

So, jetzt geht unter Step 7 gar nichts mehr (Doch, mein OPC-Server läuft noch)

Siemens-Hotline müht sich, müht sich ....

Also, hat jemand einen Einfall, was ich außer einer kompletten W2k-Neuinstallation noch versuchen kann????

Hauptfehler ist, daß der Dienst Automation Licence Manager nicht zu starten ist, warum  :?:  :?:  :?:

Den alten Licence Manager kann ich auch nicht installieren, weil der merkt, daß schon eine neuere Version auf dem Rechner ist.

All Das, weil Siemens meint, seine Software auf diese dämliche Art schützen zu müssen (kann jeder Depp umgehen, wenn er nur will).

ralle


----------



## MatMer (2 September 2004)

Hilft das denn nichts wenn du alle Regestry Einträge löscht das du dann eventuell den Manager oder so neu installieren kann
sonst habe ich leider auch keine Idee


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2004)

@MatMer

Nein, leider nicht, hab Reg gelöscht(schwitz). Es gelang sogar, den alten Automation Licence Manager zu installieren, aber der tut gar nichts mehr, wahrscheinlich hat der Neue zuviel geändert (MS.NET Framework 1.1 wurde mit SP1 installiert).

ralle


----------



## jogi (2 September 2004)

Hi Ralle,

hast Du schon das hier :

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...deID0=10805382&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0

gelesen, vielleicht hilft's ja

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2004)

@jogi

Danke, die zugehörigen Downloads hat mir Siemens auch schon gegeben, nützt leider auch nicht. Ich werd wohl nicht drumrumkommen das gesamte Step7 zu killen, im Notfall W2k neuinstallieren, nach 3 Jahren leider kein Spaß, weil sich X Helferlein auf dem Rechner tummeln.

ralle


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

Hallo Ralle,

habe das gleiche wie du erlebt   .
Habe mit der Hotline 3 Tage rumgemacht bis zum Entwickler.

Das einzige was geholfen hat,
Rechner platt machen,
Betriebssystem neu installieren
danach Step 7 V5.3 SP1 installieren.

Hat mich 2 Tage Arbeit gekostet bis die Kiste wieder lief.
Step 7 V5.3 SP1 läuft jetzt tadelos.

Viel Spass bei der Arbeit


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2004)

Mist oder, lieber Gast, bei mir war es noch geiler, ich hab 2,5 Tage lang rumgemacht mit der Hotline, Step7 deinstallieren+installieren versuchen, ganz platt machen, neu installieren, W2k drüberinstallieren, W2k neu installieren. Hotline gab dann auf.

So, mein Laptop war 3 1/2 Jahre alt, zum Schluß hat die Festplatte mir den dicken Daumen gezeigt (2 Tager Dauerstreß beim Installieren, das war wohl zu viel), jetzt hab ich eine Neue, Step 7 läuft, viele Daten (Bilder und so unwichtiger KLEINKRAM den man nicht dauernd sichert) sind futsch, weil  :shock:  komplette 20 GB hatte ich nicht vorher gesichert.
 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Zottel (3 September 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe mit der Hotline 3 Tage rumgemacht bis zum Entwickler.


Entwickler gibts da auch? Wie sind die drauf? Wie reagieren sie auf die Probleme ihrer luser?


----------



## Ralf (3 September 2004)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von Entwicklern bei 01805050222 weiß ich nichts, ich weiß nur, daß man wenn man (ist mir bei 'ner Inbetriebnahme passiert so ab 3 Uhr morgens anruft, landet man bei Siemens Singapur (wird um den Globus nach Zeitzonen rumgereicht die Hotline). Bei Siemens Singapur sitzen verständnisvolle kompetente Menschen die mein seinerzeitziges Problem, daß ich schon Siemens Deutschland im selben Service Request gestellt hatte prompt lösten.


----------



## Heinz (16 September 2004)

Hallo,
also wenn das Standardprogramm nicht hilft, dann kommt man in der Regel auch an die Entwickler ran, aber das dauert und kostet Nerven und Telefonkosten ....

Insbesondere wenn es ein echter Siemens-Bug ist.


----------



## manfredo (19 September 2004)

Hallo
Habe bei Siemens in den FAQ's Automatisierungssysteme unter der Beitrags- ID 18865336 eine komplette Fehlerbehebung zu diesem Thema gefunden. Vieleicht hilfts dem einen oder anderen von euch weiter.
MfG
Manfred


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

*Hallo*

über Ausführen
Regedit
HKEY_KURRENT_USER
Software
Siemens 
Step7
alle Schliessel von Step7 mit suchfunktion rauslöschen.
suchen "Step7"
Schliessel löschen und weitersuchen bis zum Letzte eintrag.
es sind einige vorhanden.
dann müssen Sie S7 neue Installieren und Lizensen von Diskette  Übertragen.
Voraussetzung, Sie haben Lizense zurückkopiert.
Kann auch sein das zu viele daten von Windows gelöscht sind, dann müssen Sie Windows neue Installieren


----------

